# DIY FF Media



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

I know that in most cases, it is sorta looked down upon to make your own FF media. I have been thinking though that if properly formulated a DIY media would be much more beneficial to the flies than something commercially made. 

I was reading on this website and I think that I want to use a modified version of the first recipe. 
http://www.livefoodcultures.com/FruitFlyFood.html
For some reason they suggest to use bakers yeast, but if there is one thing that I have caught onto, it is that Brewer's Yeast is next to essential not baker's yeast. 
I was thinking for best results it would be something like...
-8 Bananas
-1/4 Cup Sugar
-1 Tsp Molasses
-Oat Meal
-Brewer's Yeast

Has anyone tried or had success with a DIY media?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I was looking at ways people create thier own media the other day. I forgot the link. If i find ill post it. Those ingredients look similar but your missing a mold inhibitor.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Found It!!!!!!!!!!!

Fruit Flies-Doyle's Dart Den


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's a thread for you....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/58634-ff-media-recipes-list.html


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Why would you think it's looked down upon??? Many people on here mix up their own media.

I've had success using a very basic media (below) that has the added advantage of being able to be mixed in large quantities and stored on a shelf. (Freezer space is highly valued here!)

(Can easily be doubled, tripled, etc.)
6 c. potato flakes
1 c. brewer's yeast
1 c. powdered sugar
2 T. cinnamon
1 t. methyl paraben


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Not within the DB community, within the large name breeders. I am just repeating what they said (not going to mention who), but I know that it's false statement because they want people to buy their pre-fabbed media so they get cash. 

I assume then that vinegar and methyl paraben act as mold inhibitors?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, they're mold inhibitors and so is the cinnamon I believe. 

I'm all for supporting the sponsors. However, once your collection grows, the money saved can be used for other things the frogs need. I still buy the methyl paraben and brewer's yeast from a sponsor. And there's nothing wrong with making it yourself even if you only have 1 frog...I find it fun.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah I understand 100%. I have another question though, I noticed alot recipes including yours, include potato flakes. Does that refer to the ones used in instant mashed potatoes?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Where can you buy methyl paraben locally? Drugstore, Food Store, Etc...


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Gootswa, yes potato flakes = instant mashed potatoes

Confuciuz, I have no idea...sorry.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Off topic, but bannanas would rot very fast and STINK! PE YEW!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Where can you buy methyl paraben locally? Drugstore, Food Store, Etc...


Very hard to find locally. Besides, you will never beat the price you can get it for from Josh's frogs. I have really priced it around.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks wendyshall, that's why I asked because I have all the ingredients then since I have potato flakes.

And I agree jhonnyrocks about the banana's for sure now that I think about it!


----------

